# Couples who have premarital sex to be considered ‘married,’ says HC



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2013)

*Couples who have premarital sex to be considered ‘married,’ says HC*



> If any unmarried couple of the right legal age “indulge in sexual gratification,” this will be considered a valid marriage and they could be termed “husband and wife,” the Madras High Court has ruled in a judgment that gives a new twist to the concept of premarital sex.
> 
> The court said that if a bachelor has completed 21 years of age and an unmarried woman 18 years, they have acquired the freedom of choice guaranteed by the Constitution. “Consequently, if any couple choose to consummate their sexual cravings, then that act becomes a total commitment with adherence to all consequences that may follow, except on certain exceptional considerations.”



Couples who have premarital sex to be considered


So, if an unmarried man rapes an unmarried woman, they become a couple and RAPE BECOMES LEGAL NOW!!! 

HC judgment is not at all correct.

India is doomed. Supreme Court please overrule this judgment.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 18, 2013)

^you're blowing it out of proportion. If you've read the whole case, the court just stated a point that if there's no documentary validation of marriage, still your marriage can be established if you had sex and consequently a child, which was the actual case.

And rape ? Oh please. How can you equate rape with a agreed sex ?

Read this- 





> The court further said if necessary either party to a relationship could approach a Family Court for a declaration of marital status by supplying documentary proof for a sexual relationship. Once such a declaration was obtained, a woman could establish herself as the man’s wife in government records.



Will a woman agree on a married relationship with a man who raped her ? Or is it like rape and apply for documents, now she is your wife, according to you


----------



## theterminator (Jun 18, 2013)

Instead of generalizing consensual sex as the basis for marriage , they can make exceptions for the ones which don't lead to pregnancy. This can be a balance between conservatives & moderates people.


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

This will come in handy, when a boy involves with a sexual relationship with a girl, with a promise that he will marry her for sure. 
Later, If he wants to run away saying "that child is not mine and we're not married", he cant.


----------



## KDroid (Jun 18, 2013)

Read this before outraging Misreading the Madras HC ruling: Premarital sex is not marriage - Firstpost


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 18, 2013)

Nice sensationalism by the media! 
The decision to go with a caesarean section and the fact that the man had declared himself as the husband to the doctor were the probably the factors which the judge took into consideration.  Law is clear that even children born out of wedlock are entitled to all rights.


----------



## icebags (Jun 18, 2013)

it's a freedom vs responsibility dilemma.

uncontrolled premarital sex will result in plenty of children with single or unwilling parents. ban on premarital sex will be considered as restriction in a human being's right.

media normally takes "reduced right" thing, cause people don't like anything on their freedom and it's effect is more immediate than the "responsibility" thing. still, marriage system is there in human society for a reason, and its a very strong reason.


----------



## Flash (Jun 18, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> Nice sensationalism by the media!


They always blow a part of it as their headline, to grab attention disregarding whatever the reason behind it.



KDroid said:


> Read this before outraging Misreading the Madras HC ruling: Premarital sex is not marriage - Firstpost


TFS. Your post stopped this post from a diversion of misunderstanding.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 18, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> This will come in handy, when a boy *involves with a sexual relationship* with a girl, with a promise that he will marry her for sure.
> Later, If he wants to run away saying "that child is not mine and we're not married", he cant.



This can go both ways darling.


----------

